# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Balsa rota

## perdiguera

Abro este tema ya que en el paseo que me dí ayer por el río Algars pude ver lo que pongo en imágenes a continuación.
El título que le he puesto parece de una película de indios y casi parecía real. 
Se trata de una obra que fué financiada y pagada en su día por el FEOGA orientación como regulación de riegos, con su toma, su bombeo y su balsa.
No he podido averiguar de qué año pero en las imágenes de Sigpac se ve con algo de agua y en las de Google ya se aprecia el deterioro aunque tiene agua.
Podéis ver el interior de la balsa, yo le calculo 1 Hm3 de capacidad, y una muestra del estado del plástico impermeabilizante que debía de tener.
¿Quién será el responsable de ésta malversación de dinero público? ¿qué se podría haber hecho a cambio y que estuviese funcionando? ¿quién recoge las aceitunas? porque el árbol que se ve en primer término es un olivo y no nació ayer precisamente.
De vergüenza.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una cicatriz en el terreno para toda la vida.
Y después ponen una sanción por cualquier tonteria.
Saludos.

----------


## Comizo

Generalmente, el material que se utiliza para impermeabilizar esas balsas es EPDM, que para mí es el mejor sin ningún tipo de dudas, también el más costoso pero el más interesante en relación calidad/precio.

 El EPDM necesita un asentamiento mecánico del terreno y unos áridos en escala sobre los que se asienta, y luego un soldado profesional y un tapado de los bordes con algunas zonas testigo para ver su evolución con los años. Al menos 30 años debería durar sin problemas si está bien ejecutado.

 Aunque yo la mejor solución que veo para éstas balsas es sin duda el hormigón con un revestimiento epoxi impermeabilizante.

Por las fotos no me parece epdm, sino una lona de peor calidad que está resquebrajada por endurecimiento, y los bordes con bastante abandono.

 El dinero no desaparece, sólo cambia de bolsillo. Posíblemente, como dices, hayan pillado una subvención y como han tenido que justificarla, lo han hecho con lo peor. Además si son olivos, poco futuro tienen como negocio, ya que las plantaciones de los 90 en grandes fincas al olor de las subvenciones están comenzando a estar al máximo rendimiento y hay una sobreproducción importante. Menos negocio aún ahora que se acaban las subvenciones.

----------


## perdiguera

Me refiero al árbol que ha nacido dentro de la balsa.
Si te fijas hay dos tipos de lonas una azul y otra gris, parece que ésta va por debajo de la azul.
Los campos cercanos están llenos de viña, invadiendo hasta los cauces de los barrancos con transformación del perfil longitudinal del cauce en terrazas. Vamos un control por parte del organismo competente de pena. Luego viene una lluvia torrencial del tipo gota fría y enseguida intentan conseguir zona catastrófica para volver a hacer otra barbaridad. En concreto me refiero a los barrancosde Almudéfer, de Vall de Gandesa y de la Paladella, en total casi 6 Km aterrazados.

----------


## Comizo

Efectivamente, dejadez total, no sé cuantos años tendrá el árbol, pero no parece que sea de ayer.

 La lona del otro color puede ser restos de la geotextil o la que se pone de material plástico basto para proteger la principal de las raíces.

La degradación de esas zonas sin control de las autoridades es un tema, cuanto menos, escandaloso.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En ningun sitio de Europa pasa esto menos aqui.
El arbol parece tener 2 años o asi

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *En ningun sitio de Europa pasa esto menos aqui.*
> El arbol parece tener 2 años o asi


Yo sigo pensando, que Europa empieza en los Pirineos. Por lo menos en algunas cosas.

----------

